# Swift NE183 control panel again



## 95524

I collected a new Sundance 590RS 02/10/08 and have problems with the control panel. 1st. the panel just died and I could not operate anything in the van. Dealer advised to remove battery fuse for 5 mins then replace. This cleared the problem. 2nd Clock setting sometimes freeze for no reason. 3rd Battery now shows being charged at 43A when not connected to mains and lights on or off. Dealer advised that I take panel out and remove leads for 5 mins then replace. He agreed there were known problems with this panel but no cure from Swift. If there is a known problem why are Swift still fitting this panel. After many years with a French motorhome with no problems I am beginning to feel very let down by Swift. Any idea's.


----------



## Zebedee

If the situation is similar to that experienced by Autosleepers, I doubt if Swift can do much about it - at least in the short term.

It would cost them a fortune anyway, as their whole habitation wiring system would have to be completely redesigned to accommodate a different panel.

A/S have had a lot of problems. I have had my panel replaced 6 times - *though I should stress that I was helping them sort out the problem so some of the replacements were for testing purposes.*

It turns out to be a very simple and comparatively minor fault on a tiny part of the printed circuit board, but was very difficult to diagnose since the errors were (like yours) often erratic.

The Italian manufacturers of the panel have now changed the way they make them, and as far as I know the problems are no longer appearing.

It certainly gave Autosleepers a lot of aggro for a while though, and severely dented customer confidence.

Funny how such a tiny fault in just one component can have such an impact!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## hilldweller

Zebedee said:


> Hope this helps.


Not a bit.


----------



## Zebedee

hilldweller said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bit.
Click to expand...

Tough!


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Paulsue*

Hello

If you send me a PM with your details so that we can identify your vehicle we will get this resolved for you.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 95524

Thanks to Swift for your help. Nordelli have supplied a new fuse panel and all is now OK.
PaulSue


----------



## colonel

Come on people, sorted by Swift in less than a week. I know things shouldn't go wrong but when they do the measure of the manufacturer is their approach to resolving it.

I bought a BMW once (new model) and it had problems with the gearbox. BMW refused to acknowledge the fault and were so arrogant I vowed never to buy another. That was 15 years ago and I never have. I've always told people this story and as far as I know I have probably stopped another dozen people from buying one or at the very least thought very carefully about it. About 6 months after this incident, I needed to buy 8 new cars for sales staff and I bought Audi. Best cars I ever owned. I did have trouble with them but their attitude was always "can do" not "won't do".

So Mr Swift I'm waiting to take delivery of my new Voyager 685. Be afraid, be very afraid :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Reply*



PaulSue said:


> Thanks to Swift for your help. Nordelli have supplied a new fuse panel and all is now OK.
> PaulSue


PaulSue - Glad we could sort it for you

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Reply*



colonel said:


> Come on people, sorted by Swift in less than a week. I know things shouldn't go wrong but when they do the measure of the manufacturer is their approach to resolving it.
> 
> I bought a BMW once (new model) and it had problems with the gearbox. BMW refused to acknowledge the fault and were so arrogant I vowed never to buy another. That was 15 years ago and I never have. I've always told people this story and as far as I know I have probably stopped another dozen people from buying one or at the very least thought very carefully about it. About 6 months after this incident, I needed to buy 8 new cars for sales staff and I bought Audi. Best cars I ever owned. I did have trouble with them but their attitude was always "can do" not "won't do".
> 
> So Mr Swift I'm waiting to take delivery of my new Voyager 685. Be afraid, be very afraid :lol: :lol:


Colonel

We will do our best for you. Is that photograph you?

Regards
Kath


----------



## colonel

Fraid it is Kath. I can't hide.. 8)


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Photo*



colonel said:


> Fraid it is Kath. I can't hide.. 8)


We had better keep on our toes then


----------



## colonel

Hup two three four......


----------



## fransgrandad

There you are folks, Swift, super service and a sense of humour, The first black President, Hamilton F1 Champ, Yes we are living in a changing world, hold on to your seats the next few months could be interesting. 

Les.


----------



## chopperman

Hi Kath,

I have just taken delivery, here in New Zealand, of a new Kon-Tiki 645. I love it, but control panel also shows 43amp charging all the time. Is there anything I can do here, I am OK working with electronics, if there is a fix that can be applied.

Also, do you know if there is anything available, or on the horizon in the way of New Zealand maps for the GPS.

Thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Response*

Chopperman

I will look into this for you. Have you bought the motorhome through Barrons?

Regards
Kath


----------



## chopperman

Yes I did buy through Barrons. When we did the handover a few weeks ago, they did mention that all the panels showed the charging as 43A, thinking that this was an abnormality with them, not able to be fixed.

Regarding the GPS, they thought that a New Zealand map was going to be available in the near future, but I can't find any more info about this, and maybe I will just have to buy a locally supplied one. 

Any help on these two matters would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Reply*

Chopperman

I sent you a PM this morning regarding your control panel. We believe it is the fusebox but I have sent you a more detailed response.

Our supplier does not have any New Zealand mapping for our navigation units.

Our navigation units, as with other manufacturers can not make use of other company mapping.

Regards

Kath


----------



## Otto-de-froste

I too have identified a problem with the control panel in our E460

The van has not been used for nearly 1 month, except for a bit of commuting; but tonight I couldn't get any lights, pump or step to work

Just as I was about to give up, it lit up and started to work

Probably means a trip back to Glossop, but they can grease the cupboard door locks at the same time as only 2 are now working

Still like it though - roll on summer!


----------



## petetin

I also have the same proplem control panel shows 43 amps discharging
also step at times will not lower and no pump and lights ,made contact with my dealer glossop say will call me back


----------



## 118147

*swift sundance control panel*

I have also just bought a new Swift Sundance 590 and on collection the control panel failed completely. "Oh thats quite normal" they said and told me all I have to do is remove it from the wall , disconnect the two electrical plugs wait for a few minutes and replace it and it will usually start working again. Oh Mr. Dealer this is not good enough for a new £36k vehicle. No offer to replace it or sort the problem, so it it seems their total lack of concern now reflects back to Swift !
This is our second new motor home, despite a very bad experience with the original dealership. 
The van is the ideal layout for me and the wife but I already expect to have several weeks or months knocking it into shape, something I would never dream of having to do if I spent the same amount on a car!.


----------



## 95524

As I brought this topic up Nordelli the manufacturer of the panel sent me a replacement fuseboard as there is a manufacturing problem. There is a crack in the printed circuit board which causes this reading of 43Amps on the control panel and other strange faults. It's not the control panel but the fuseboard. My dealer said the same about removing the panel but they should know better. Just shirking their responsibilities. Thanks to this forum my problem has been cured.


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Reply*

Barnie

This sounds like the control panel freezing. There is a software update that the supplier has just worked on to prevent this happening. In the past removing it and replacing it has been the only way round it.

If you would like to send us your details in a PM, we can organise this to be resolved at your dealers.

Regards
Kath


----------



## chopperman

*Tonty*

Tonty, you sent me a PM and I have sent you an answer. If you check your inbox in your account info on the MHFacts home page, you will find it.


----------



## petetin

*swift ne 183 control panel*

just returned from my dealer after having new fuse board fitted ,at the dealers all looked fine ,when got home same problem again no lights ,no pump ,step will not lower, was going away this weekend will have to cancel , :x fed up, any one had same proplem


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

:lol: colonel !!! scary !!!! look's like your in shock mate !! :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup

*Re: swift ne 183 control panel*



petetin said:


> just returned from my dealer after having new fuse board fitted ,at the dealers all looked fine ,when got home same problem again no lights ,no pump ,step will not lower, was going away this weekend will have to cancel , :x fed up, any one had same proplem


Petetin

Please give us a call so that we can see if we can help. Our customercareline is 01482 875740

Thanks
Kath


----------



## colonel

briannod,

You can't see what's in front of the camera buddy 0X 0X 0X


----------



## petetin

Hi kath 

many thanks for your appreciated reply ,my dealer recomened to put van on hook up after approx 4hrs, system seems to be functioning 
again ,will try a trip this weekend and see if everything is ok 

regards petetin


----------

